# How big should my 2 rats litter box be?? What kind of litter do you use?



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

My two rats are about seven months old. When I got them at about 4 months old, they were a WHOLE lot smaller. They were litter trained for a while on kaytee potty training litter pellets, but now my rats try to eat the pellets. I switched to paper bedding and the rats refuse to do their thing in it! My litter box is about the size of a grapefruit because my cage was to small to have a big one. Recently I switched to a MUCH bigger cage, one that is about 3 feet tall and 3 feet wide, but they still wont use the litter box and instead just go in the area around the litter box. I am confused as to what is wrong. Should i change litter? should I get a bigger litter box? should I get both? ?????????Plz comment below because I am worried about their health and cleanliness!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I use this litter box: http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Plastic-...id=1451148348&sr=8-4&keywords=ware+litter+box I presently have 4 in my DCN, two on each level. I also use Yesterday's News pellets.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

If they are using the area around the box I would try a bigger one. Maybe an easily accessible one with low sides so they can climb in instead of having to jump. Then you can minimize to a smaller corner one. Make sure to spot clean every time you pass the cage
Pick up the poop and toss it in the box.

It also depends on the size of the rat. I have huge boys and they refused to use the corner ones so I had to get cat boxes. But you can pick them up real cheap anywhere that sells litter.

And I use Yesterday's news.


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

okay, thankyou


----------

